# Sierra Navada Beer Camp, Simmer Down Brown, Brown IPA



## browndog (26/3/13)

Hi Brewers,

At Beer Camp 90 Liam and I, in conjunction with the other campers brewed a Brown IPA. This beer was bittered with Simcoe for a smooth bitterness with lots of late Centennial and Simcoe in the kettle, then more Simcoe and Centennial in a whirlpool. After fermenting out the beer went in to the Torpedo with our very own Galaxy hops. I am happy to say this beer is going on tap in Brisbane at The Scratch Bar, Archive and The Burrow in the next day or two. It will also be on tap at Alehouse24 at Yamanto on Saturday at 10am where Liam and I will be on hand to pour the first pints. It's taken quite a while to get here, but with Sierra Navada's attention to QA in everything they do and ensuring it came to Aussie refrigerated, I'll hoping it still retains its freshness. Whatever the case, I can't wait for Saturday morning to roll along. I've attached SN's promotional blurb.





View attachment SimmerDownBrown.pdf



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Smokomark (26/3/13)

Simmer Down Browndog Ale

Can't wait to try it at archive this weekend.


----------



## tiprya (26/3/13)

Are you allowed to post the recipe?

Looks delicious.


----------



## Florian (26/3/13)

Man, that's really cool Tony, congratulations!

Hope it is on at Archive on Thursday, will hop in on the way to or from BABBs then, if it's not already sold out by then.

How many kegs per venue, do you know?


----------



## browndog (26/3/13)

@ Tiprya, yes, if I can get hold of an exact copy of it, I'll try and hunt it down from one of the other campers. Liam may have it.

@ Florian, Scratch are putting it on tomorrow, not sure about the Burrow or Archive so it may pay to give them a call. Scratch got 1 keg, Archive got 1, The Burrow got 2 and Alehouse24 got 2.


----------



## slash22000 (26/3/13)

I'm not really sure what all this is about a beer camp, but a "Brown IPA"? Never even heard of the style. I must brew it. Or you know, try to.


----------



## browndog (26/3/13)

slash22000 said:


> I'm not really sure what all this is about a beer camp, but a "Brown IPA"? Never even heard of the style. I must brew it. Or you know, try to.


It's not a style as such Slash, at these beer camps you are encouraged to do things a little different, the proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

This is awesome, browndog. You know if any kegs are headed elsewhere?



browndog said:


> the proof will be in the pudding.


Bribie will be upset...


----------



## browndog (26/3/13)

No mate, they only shipped 6 kegs.


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

Bum will be upset...


----------



## Crusty (26/3/13)

browndog said:


> Hi Brewers,
> 
> At Beer Camp 90 Liam and I, in conjunction with the other campers brewed a Brown IPA. This beer was bittered with Simcoe for a smooth bitterness with lots of late Centennial and Simcoe in the kettle, then more Simcoe and Centennial in a whirlpool. After fermenting out the beer went in to the Torpedo with our very own Galaxy hops. I am happy to say this beer is going on tap in Brisbane at The Scratch Bar, Archive and The Burrow in the next day or two. It will also be on tap at Alehouse24 at Yamanto on Saturday at 10am where Liam and I will be on hand to pour the first pints. It's taken quite a while to get here, but with Sierra Navada's attention to QA in everything they do and ensuring it came to Aussie refrigerated, I'll hoping it still retains its freshness. Whatever the case, I can't wait for Saturday morning to roll along. I've attached SN's promotional blurb.
> 
> ...


I hate living in this one horse town, nothing like this would ever happen here, dumbass mega swill country town.
I can't make it up there but the recipe would be awesome. I am the cheapest drunk ever & two 5% beers & my lips go numb, the third I can't feel my legs & the fourth I'm feeling the wife's legs. At 7%, I better chuck my PJ's on before hooking into a couple of those.............. :beerbang:


----------



## browndog (26/3/13)

I'll do my best to get the recipe Crusty, better dig out those PJs


----------



## Crusty (26/3/13)

browndog said:


> I'll do my best to get the recipe Crusty, better dig out those PJs


Awesome................... :beerbang:


----------



## WSC (28/3/13)

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

There is an Indian Brown American Ale on tap ay the Taphouse Melb ATM - it is incredible.

Just sayin... spiesy.


----------



## Snowdog (29/3/13)

browndog said:


> @ Tiprya, yes, if I can get hold of an exact copy of it, I'll try and hunt it down from one of the other campers. Liam may have it.
> 
> @ Florian, Scratch are putting it on tomorrow, not sure about the Burrow or Archive so it may pay to give them a call. Scratch got 1 keg, Archive got 1, The Burrow got 2 and Alehouse24 got 2.


The Burrow got two! Have to find out if it's on I guess....


----------



## manticle (29/3/13)

BD and scientist (?) - good work.

Probably won't get to taste it in Melb but you should feel a little bit of pride anyway. Good stuff.


----------



## bonj (30/3/13)

Have to buy some brake pads this morning, but hoping to get to Ale House 24 for 10am


----------



## browndog (30/3/13)

ha, your not the only one with car issues. I've just found the Soarer has a flow through system on the power steering pump. Luckily Liam's Mum is driving use to the Alehouse !


----------



## bigandhairy (30/3/13)

Have a blast Tony and Liam. Sad I can't be there today, hopefully there's still some left when I get there.


----------



## Bizier (30/3/13)

I was jealous before. I'm more jealous now.


----------



## bonj (30/3/13)

What a great beer! Browndog and The_Scientist took some tasting notes, so look forward to those.


----------



## browndog (30/3/13)

So... the beer presented like your typical american brown ale, the colour was spot on and sporting a nice slightly off white head. Clarity was excellent. The aroma up front was a mix of a roasty note with some caramel and toffee behind it. A pronounced resiny, piney hop note rounded out the aroma. The flavour mirrored the aroma, with a nice subtle hit of roastiness backed up with some caramel. The piney resiny hop flavour was a perfect counterpoint to the roastiness and the bitterness was in perfect balance with the malt and hops. The beer finished quite dry and at 7% is dangerously sessionable. We could only wonder as to how the beer tasted some 4 months back when it was kegged. I think it is a testament to the efforts Sierra Navada put in to the QA with three separate Labs throughout the brewery. At 6 bucks a pot we were pretty impressed for a beer that had sailed the Pacific.





cheers

Browndog


----------



## WSC (3/4/13)

Tried it and it rocks, well done guys


----------



## Snowdog (29/4/13)

Enjoyed a few schooners of this at The Burrow on Friday (day off) and one again on Sunday (stopped for lunch after getting back in town).
A most excellent brown, much better than Sierra's Tumbler! Well done, and thanks!


----------

